
Show HN: Tomato Bot – Gain faster feedback for your tests, in GitHub - tomatoyzf
https://tomato-bot.com
======
tomatoyzf
OP here

~~~
braunshizzle
Any plans for PHP support?

~~~
tomatoyzf
Actually PHP is supported if you test framework can produce JUnit files. Which
test framework do you work with?

~~~
braunshizzle
PHPUnit

~~~
MosheZada
So all you need is: Follow the first 3 steps in the landing page (install the
app on your account) and then add --log-junit unit-tests.xml to your test
step, and finally send the file python <(curl
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomato-
bot/tomato/master/t...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomato-
bot/tomato/master/tomato-lib/tomato_lib.py)) unit-tests.xml

Thats it

